# Lifetime muskie angler kayak



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Brand new never used awesome fishing kayak for sale. We have one of these and three other lifetime kayaks and they are great. Holds 275 lbs easy to handle. We love ours. Their website retail price is 599.00

This would make an excellent Father's Day gift.

Asking $375.00

Description from website: 
http://store.lifetime.com/m/product/90508
No emails please prefer calls

Connie (801) 920-5134


----------

